
The Myth of the Fairer Sex - jamesbritt
http://www.prospect.org/cs/articles?article=the_myth_of_the_fairer_sex
======
jacoblyles
It's annoying how the author equates "being good" and "voting for leftist
policies".

"Women have a long way to go. Some of them even still vote _Republican_. The
horror!"

------
sophacles
I like the author's attitude: "Lets do this thing, and empower women, fight
for gender equality, and change the world, but lets be realistic about it.
Lets own the problems on our side and fix them."

In my experience, anything that begins with "Define X as the agent of good"
falls into the trap of "X does $BADTHING therefore $BADTHING must be good",
and credibility is lost (it also works in reverse, "define X as the agent of
bad..."). On the other hand "Define $IDEAL as the goal" has a tendency to look
for good from all directions, and address the bad wherever it comes from.

~~~
samatman
I would strongly prefer "Define $IDEAL as the standard of behavior that is
expected", lest we get more cases of "$BADTHING leads to $IDEAL and is
therefore good".

------
Tamerlin
This does remind me of an interesting bit of historical trivia.

I've been practicing martial arts for 27 years -- tae kwon do, shotokan, Goju
(traditional pre-Japan Okinawan karate), Wing Chun, Aikido, Jujutsu, Aikijutsu
(i.e. Aikido for combat), Kobudo (Okinawan weapons)... and Feeding Crane Gung-
Fu.

Of them all, Feeding Crane is by far the most violent and brutal style I've
seen yet.

It's also the only one developed by a woman.

~~~
autarch
The legend of Wing Chun attributes its development to a woman too, though it
seems like the real origin is unknown.

~~~
Tamerlin
Wing Chun is derived from a branch of Feeding Crane -- Wing Chun was, I
believe, one of the Feeding Crane designer's descendents -- though it may be
rather that she was a trainee rather than actual family.

That at least is based on the geneology that Liu Chang I (Grand Master of the
Feeding Crane school) showed us when he was here teaching a seminar on Feeding
Crane.

Bruce Lee was on his chart also -- on the Wing Chun branch.

There's some uncertainty in that, of course. Only the Okinawan karate history
is actually harder to find than the traditional Chinese :)

(The modern, flashy wire-fu stuff doesn't count, it's not traditional, or even
particularly old.)

------
tomjen3
Of course, the Beast of Auschwitz was female
([http://militaryhistory.suite101.com/article.cfm/irma_grese_b...](http://militaryhistory.suite101.com/article.cfm/irma_grese_beast_of_auschwitz))

~~~
kaitnieks
But was she the beast she was claimed to be?
<http://www.cwporter.com/grese4.htm>

